# Jan 1st to May 20th



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm going to lose 40+ pounds, and 10+ inches off my stomach, in 20 weeks.

Since January 1st, I've been eating under 2000 calories a day. I'm not counting anything but calories, for now. Eventually, when I start lifting weights, I will start calculating daily percentages of carbs/protein/fat, aiming for a 40%/40%/20% split and 2000 calories a day.
For cardio, I have an elliptical trainer in my room. Yesterday(Jan 4th) was the first day that I did any cardio. On a scale of 1-10, with 1 being a slow walk, and 10 being running for my life, I warmed up for 5 minutes at a 4. At the 5 minute mark, I sprinted to a 7.5 for 15 seconds, then back down to 4, for the next 45 seconds, for a 1 minute set of 15/45. I repeated that for 5 sets, after which I went at a level 5 for the last 5 minutes.
I plan on doing that 4-5 times a week until it's not challenging, then I'll switch to a 20/40 split, and eventually, many weeks down the road, I'll do 30 seconds hard and 30 seconds easy.
After I've lost enough fat to not be embarrassed in public, I'm going to buy "The Perfect Pull-Up" and I have some dumbbells, so that'll be when I start making sure to get enough protein.

I plan to keep updating this, for my own personal reasons, but if anyone has anything to say or if anyone wants to try it with me, go right ahead.


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! Yay!


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

*You can do it!*


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks. It's appropriate that two females replied, cause your species is why I'm doing it. I don't wanna be alone forever.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Good luck man. I'm currently trying to cut a similar amount of fat in a similar amount of time. We should put a bet on it or something.

Just curious, why wait to start weight training? Increased muscle mass makes losing weight easier.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

^Agreed. The sooner you start weight training, the more fat you'll lose and the more muscle you'll keep. Though if you start weight training, be sure to factor that into your diet and cardio planning; weight training burns a good bit of calories.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm doing it that way because I'm not trying to do this as quickly as possible. My goal isn't really speed, I wanna do it in a way that will gradually increase in effort and intensity, so that I'm not overwhelmed. I want things to become habit, I don't wanna force myself and start to hate it like I usually do.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Good luck.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> I'm doing it that way because I'm not trying to do this as quickly as possible. My goal isn't really speed, I wanna do it in a way that will gradually increase in effort and intensity, so that I'm not overwhelmed. I want things to become habit, I don't wanna force myself and start to hate it like I usually do.


Yea, I hear ya. I spent a good part of 2009 just focusing on muscle building for the same reasons, didn't want to overwhelm myself.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

under 2k is very little calories. what does your cheat day look like?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

nubly said:


> under 2k is very little calories. what does your cheat day look like?


Not that online calculators are really that accurate, but every one that I've used says I need somewhere between 2000 and 2500 to maintain my weight.
My basal metabolic rate tells me if I stayed in bed for 24 hours straight, my body would burn just under 2000 calories in that 24 period, just keeping myself alive.
So I figured if I ate 100 or 200 calories under 2000, then I could burn an extra 800 or whatever through walking, exercising, and all the other small daily things that add up over a day.
Once I lose some fat and start lifting weights, I'll likely eat at least 2000 calories a day, just to make sure I get enough protein to rebuild muscle.
But for now, it's all about that calorie defecit. 
Day 6 today and I've lost 0.75" from my stomach. I actually forgot to weigh myself and now I don't think I want to. My main goal is to lose upperbody fat so I'll just measure, with every 7th day being the measurement that counts.

I'm not sure yet if I will have a cheat day, I've found it fairly easy to not go over 2000 calories, I've just had to stop boredom eating.
If it gets more difficult, I'll add a cheat day every 2 weeks where I can and will go eat a lot of things I want, maybe double the calories I'd normally eat every other day.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

2000 is low, but its not that low. I used to always go for 2000 calories when trying to cut, luckily, I can handle eating a bit more now and still lose weight. What's your height/weight (not that it tells the whole story, but it gives us an idea). I've always estimated my break even calorie number to be around 2700-2800. I'm a pretty big guy though, 6'4", and used to be between 245 and 260. So, with even a small amount of cardio, I could expect to have a 1000 calorie a day deficit on your diet, which is good for about 2 lbs a week lost.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm 5'10 and I'm going to estimate I weigh 210. But I've kinda decided I won't use pounds lost as a measuring tool because once I start lifting weights, I could have weeks where I don't lose a pound, or even gain a few pounds, and yet I'll have lost inches from my stomach from eating right and cardio, which is what I'm most concerned with. Still, I figure if I can get my body fat % under 10%, I'll be around 150-160 pounds.
My eventual goal is to get my body fat % low enough to see my abs, cause I've never seen them and I want to. I'm not sure I'd be able to keep it low enough to keep my abs visible long term, but even for a little while will be awesome to me.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

...and I just finished my 2nd cardio workout. It really sucks at the start but by the end, I'm so happy I did it. It's only a 15 minute workout but it's intense. The sprints suck but I know high intensity interval training works.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Thanks. It's appropriate that two females replied, cause your species is why I'm doing it. I don't wanna be alone forever.


"Species"? :haha

Good luck!!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> "Species"? :haha
> 
> Good luck!!


 Thanks. Maybe girls aren't a difference species, but it feels that way when I speak to them.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

7 days officially (not including Jan. 8th, today), and I lost 0.75" around the widest part of my stomach. 9.25" inches to reach my initial goal, 19 weeks left to do it.
I'm so dumb, I bought 2 new pair of jeans recently, size 34, because I figured they'd be good motivation, since the rest of my jeans are 36 or even 38. I fit into the 34's. It's so dumb. If I didn't have SA issues, I would have asked one of the pretty girls that worked there and tried them on...ugh.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope you reach your Goal!!! =)


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I've dropped 40 pounds before, took 6 months, but I did it in an...uneducated way. It's actually been quite easy so far, because I know how much it will change my life.
I might actually...want people to see me? Scary thought...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

This thread is so inspiring


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I always tell people that if there's something they don't like about themselves, change it.
Time I take my own advice.
I just hope, if this does change my life, I don't turn into a Canadian Richard Simmons.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Time to exercise. =(


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Wasn't sweating enough so added 2 more sprint sets, 15 seconds hard, 45 seconds easy.

Thinking about doing two of these a day instead of adding more sprints or longer sprints.
I wonder what would be better?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Will you show us progress pictures? :b Or just me at least? Haha. You owe me!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll definitely show you a picture when it's all over with. Trust me, you don't wanna see me now. I'm not nearly as sexy as you.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday was my nieces 11th birthday and I overate. Wasn't looking forward to measuring today but to my surprise, I dropped 1/4th of an inch, which is showing me that efforts you make on one day don't show up immediately the next day. It takes time. So maybe my cheat day will come back to haunt me in a few days, but the next 10 days or so of hard work will erase all that and then some.
So far, in 10 days, I've dropped 1 full inch from my stomach. Like 9+ inches to go.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I slacked off a bit Sunday and Monday so I kicked up my workout.
Did a 3 minute warm-up on the elliptical, then did 3 sets of 20 second sprints followed by 40 seconds of walking slowly. Then I did 3 minutes of a light jog. Then 3 sets of 15 second sprints and 45 seconds of walking slowly. Then 3 more minutes of a light jog. The 3 sets of 10 second sprints and 50 seconds of walking slowly, finishing with a 2 minute cool down for a total of 20 minutes.
I was drenched, light-headed and could barely breathe. It felt great.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

How's the training going? I've lost about 8 lbs since jan. 1st. I can't wait to get to my target weight so I can get back to a bulking diet.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Do I need to get my whip out? :whip


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

I stepped on the scale this morning and the number started with 22...okay it was 229.8, but still, I'll take it!


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats man, I still remember being 210-220 and then the first time I saw 199...I almost cried. That kept me motivated, so make small goals. 10 pounds at a time worked for me when I dropped 40 pounds a couple of years ago.
As for myself, I've been battling depression so that makes it hard to eat right sometimes but I haven't over-done it. I think so far this month, maybe 6 or 7 days I ate more than 2000 calories, and 4 of those days I was allowed to eat whatever, so I've messed up 3 or 4 days. I think soon I'll have to start focusing on fat grams, that will help me avoid higher calorie foods. 
I haven't stepped on the scale at all, not once but I might soon...just gotta buy a battery for the thing. I've been measuring the circumference of my stomach and so far I've lost just over an inch in 22.5 days. I wanted to be down 1.5 inches after 3 weeks, to stay in line with my goal of 0.5 inches a week, but considering how often I slacked off, it's my own fault. I'm going to work real hard this week and by the 28th, I want to be down close to 2 inches. I'll be thrilled if I am, cause I know I can work harder than I have been, as long as the depression and apathy stay away.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Do I need to get my whip out? :whip


You don't need to but, if you don't mind...


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

An hour ago, sitting on the couch, couldn't find anything to watch and the Nike commercial with Jerome Iginla and Jordan Eberle and some other people, came on...the one about "Destiny doesn't decide if we win...we do"
It actually motivated me to get up and use the elliptical machine for 20 minutes, which was a 5 minute warm up and then at the top of every minute, I'd start out at a slight jog, gradually increasing my intensity until I was running at just below a sprint, until the top of the next minute where I'd go back down to a slight jog. Did that 15 times. And I was drenched in sweat, it kept getting in my mouth and my eyes.
Got a shower and feel pretty good. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

How painful is getting sweat in your eyes? Haha.

How many inches do you want your stomach to be approx?


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I figure a stomach measurement of 30 or 32 inches should be enough to reveal a 6-pack or something.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Not sure if I mentioned this yet and too lazy to check but I quit drinking any caffeine...I lasted almost 4 days. I just walked to the corner store 10 minutes ago and bought two 591 mL bottles of Coke Zero..2 for $3 deal so I had to. Normally I buy two 2 L bottles of Diet Coke, so..after these, I'll try and quit for as long as possible again. Surprisingly it wasn't too hard...minimal headaches and withdrawals. Quitting cold turkey is not logical but I'm glad I know I won't have headaches or withdrawls when I'm done drinking these.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm still kind worried about the 2000 calorie part. That's pretty low. I have a 33-34" waist, but I am 6'3". I have to buy 34" loose fit or 36" regular fit to handle my thighs - they're lean, but big - I run, dontcha know. I have the physique of a lean speed skater.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you may be a lot more active than me.
In 24 hours, on average, I sleep 10 hours, and I'm sitting for the majority of the time I am awake. The times I get up are to walk to the kitchen or the washroom, when I'm showering, and the 20-30 minutes that I exercise.
According to all the Basal Metabolic Rate calculators, I'd burn between 2000 and 2500 calories if I just laid in bed for 24 hours in a row. Since they are online calculators, I assume they are over-estimating, so I say I burn at least 1800 calories a day just living. Add in the calories my body uses to sit up straight in a chair or on the couch, walking back and forth within my apartment, showering, exercising...I probably burn 3000 calories a day. So, 2000 doesn't seem low at all, especially cause I'm only slowly losing inches from my stomach area..but that's also the only place I am measuring. Perhaps I should measure a few other places like my calves, thighs, chest...maybe I'll measure my stomach daily and all 4 of them once a week.
It'd be real nice to find out I could eat more than 2000 calories a day and still lose.
Or perhaps of the 2000 calories, I'm eating way too much fat grams. I'm counting calories but I wouldn't say I am eating healthy. Maybe I gotta start so I can eat more food without eating more calories.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm starting to lift weights again, going to do my first session in a bit.
I only have dumbbells and my body weight, and I'm just going to do a simple, light, upper body workout just so my body will be okay enough to do this again on Thursday and Saturday.
Here's what I am thinking:

1)10 push-ups(I already know I can do 5 with the proper form so that is what I will start with)

2)10 bicep curls(one arm at a time)

3)10 upright rows(both arms at the same time)

4)10 bent-over rows(one arm at a time)

5)10 shoulder presses(both arms at the same time, standing up)

I'll do those exercises in a row, with minimal rest between them.
Once I do all 5, I'll rest a few minutes, then go at it again 2 more times for a total of 3 sets.
I will also use my elliptical machine for 10-15 minutes after.

In total, it's 150 reps. I'm using dumbbells with 10 pounds, just to start because I don't want to hurt for the next few days and skip workouts because of it.
I also know I left out my lower body, mainly cause that part of my body is actually in pretty good shape and I am going to be using my elliptical machine every day...10-15 minutes on workout days, 20-25 minutes of interval training.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh, and here is a pretty cool website for all types of exercises.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Have you ever visited www.trainforstrength.com? It's got a couple of very good bodyweight routines. I've had a lot of success with them in the past.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't yet but I definitely will. I avoid the gym for obvious reasons so I can only have dumbbells and bodyweight...I'm all for learning more.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Today was exactly 28 days...4 weeks...of watching what I'm eating and getting into an exercise habit.
I only lost a little over 1 inch around my stomach, but that's okay because I know I didn't work as hard as I could have. Time to make up for it over the next 4 weeks.
I've re-learned a lot about eating for fat loss.
Starting tomorrow, I'll be eating no more than 150 grams of carbohydrates each day.
I'll eat/drink 200 grams of protein and probably 50-60 grams of fat.
I've learned that, as long as you're working out, the body doesn't really use protein as an energy source, it is saved and use to build and repair things inside the body. So by limiting my carbs/fats to a moderate number, the body will burn those first.
Since there are 4 calories in 1 gram of carbohydrate and 9 calories in 1 gram of fat, I can figure out that:

150 x 4= 600 calories
60 x 9= 540 calories
Total=1140 calories per day

Once my body burns through that, it's onto all the reserves of fat(unused carbs/fat/protein from days before).

Also learned that if I want to really see my abs someday, drink lots of water and limit the sodium intake as that will cause water retention.

Can't wait to get started and maybe even start taking pictures...I dunno.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Game 7 said:


> Today was exactly 28 days...4 weeks...of watching what I'm eating and getting into an exercise habit.
> I only lost a little over 1 inch around my stomach, but that's okay because I know I didn't work as hard as I could have. Time to make up for it over the next 4 weeks.
> I've re-learned a lot about eating for fat loss.
> Starting tomorrow, I'll be eating no more than 150 grams of carbohydrates each day.
> ...


Yes, please! <3

Oh my, I'm a pervert.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

You are? I had no idea...


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Was that sarcasm!? So mean.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:b
I'm not posting any pics til I'm much, much, much smaller.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm having a bad day/night so I'm cheating tonight.
I cheated probably 6 times in the first 4 weeks. Maybe I'll take this weekend off and start again on Monday.
I have this thing for starting things on either a Monday or the 1st day of a month. And this Monday is both. So that's what I'll do. I need to get my elliptical machine fixed anyways because one of the bolts that holds the left pedal broke off. It's old and was $99 so..you get what you pay for I guess. Or perhaps I will invest in a nice new stationary bike.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Warning:
Do not eat more protein than your body can use to repair and rebuild muscles.
If you do, your body will turn the excess protein into carbs, a process that involves ammonia...my burps are the sickest things I've ever tasted.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay I don't think I can do this.
Everything I read tells me that I need to eat 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight.
That means 198 grams of protein.
Starting this past Tuesday, I was eating 150 grams or less.
Just 2 days later, my stomach started to really turn.
I was burping up the sickest smelling ****, ever.
Later learned why, which I already posted about.
It got worse though and I woke up Friday morning at 4:00am, feeling sick, I sat at my computer desk, said uh oh, and grabbed an empty grocery bag and puked into it 4 times...it was so gross, smelled so bad.
But that was it...I went back to sleep, woke up and abandoned the high protein diet and the smelly burps were gone and my stomach has been fine ever since.

So instead of 40% protein, 30% carbohydrates and 30% fat, I'm going to switch back a standard diet of 50% carbohydrates, 30% protein and 20% fat.
On a 2000 calorie diet, that's 250 grams of carbohydrates, 150 grams of protein and 45 grams of fat.

My elliptical machine should be fixed tomorrow, so I can start doing H.I.I.T on it again.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

My workout tonight:

5 push-ups
20 bicep curls(10 right arm, 10 left arm)
20 standing shoulder presses(10 right arm, 10 left arm)
10 squats
10 sit-up's
10 sitting/leaning over rows

It's 75 total reps, and I did it 4 times for a total of 300. I did each one right after the other, no rest.
After each time through the list, I'd sit down for a minute.
The first 3 times, I used a 15 lbs dumbbell, and the 4th time I used 20 lbs.
I think the next workout, I'll use 15 lbs the first 2 times, then 20 the last 2 times.
And then the next workout, 15 lbs the first time and 20 lbs the last 3 times.
And then the next workout 20 lbs for all 4 times through, until that gets too easy, then I'll add 5 more pounds and so on.
When I get the elliptical fixed, I'll do this workout and then use that for 15-20 minutes.
I plan on a workout day, then 2 days off, then a workout day, then 2 days off. Works out to 3 workouts every 7 days. On the 2 days off, I'll do 20 minutes of H.I.I.T.

I am going to do this for the next 6-8 weeks and see how it goes.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Game 7 said:


> Okay I don't think I can do this.
> Everything I read tells me that I need to eat 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight.
> That means 198 grams of protein.
> Starting this past Tuesday, I was eating 150 grams or less.
> ...


You can do it. Your body takes sometimes up to 1-2 weeks to get used to the protein levels. What are you eating for protein ?

Diets suck it's very hard to find out what works and what doesn't it will take time.... I still haven't figured out what works for me and I've been at it a while.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

The thing is, I don't really want it to be a diet, in the sense that I want to learn how to eat, permanently...not just til I'm in good shape.
I eat the typical things, protein shakes, chicken/turkey breasts, dairy products(milk, cottage cheese) nuts..and the carbs I do eat, I try to make sure they have protein, like the bread I eat is whole grain, 120 calories, 21 carbs and 5 grams of protein.

I am going to give it a try again and I'll tell you why.
I think maybe I got sick cause I had done magic mushrooms for the 3rd time that week.
I felt okay the first 2 times, but the 3rd time did taste extra gross. It probably made my gut rot.
And the burps really didn't start til I ate these Omega-3 eggs. I haven't touched them since.


----------

